# Bizarre car problem with new iPod



## Powerpunk 5000 (Mar 30, 2007)

Just bought the newest iPod Touch. Previously had a Gen 5 or Gen 6, can't remember which. My car is a 2013 Civic. It has a USB connection so I've never had any problem connecting my iPod. Also has a screen so that I can display everything. Never had any kind of a problem with this.

However, upon plugging in my new iPod through USB, I simply get a message on my screen that shows a Pandora logo and says "Cell phone connection lost." Doesn't seem to change no matter what I do. And iPod obviously isn't a cell phone and Pandora isn't it up on the iPod so why is this showing up and why can't I get my iPod to play music this way?

Any help would be appreciated and I really hope to get this issue solved.


----------

